# Concord and Frontenac



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 12, 2012)

I am looking to start just 2 vines. 1 concord and 1 frontenac. Should I keep them far apart (opposite sides of yard) so I dont get frontcord and conenac grapes?


----------



## Racer (Apr 12, 2012)

You don't have to worry about them crosspollinating for winemaking purposes. Only if your trying to breed a new type of grape would you need to worry about a random cross from planting different types of vines next to each other. If you'd like to see some established vines and talk about grape growing PM me. As you know we're not that far away from each other.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Which variety pollinates which variety does not affect the fruit at all, only the seed and genetic material in it. No need to worry about a Frankengrape.


----------



## OldCanalBrewing (Apr 13, 2012)

Cant beat a $6 Concord plant from Lowes. Would like to try Frontenac as it grows well in Il.


----------



## Duster (Apr 13, 2012)

I am by far no expert on this at all, however I am planting my first grapes this spring and have done an insane amount of research on northern climatic grapes. I too was very interested in Frontenac but the High acid spooked be a bit. I have settled on Marquette vines, you may want to look into them. 
As most of the "elders" on here will suggest, you may also want to try a wine made from the grape verity your thinking of before you plant it. Grapeman has many you can choose from http://hipvineyard.mybigcommerce.com/


----------

